# Blank Page Design C/F B14 Skyline style grill



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Syndicate C/F B14 Skyline style grill*








I only made ONE OF THESE! Now that I have found a new production company I will be having a new mold made and offer them to every one who missed out before. I will need 10 People who are interested to email me and i will give them the details for a discounted price.........


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im interested... how much ?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Count me in......


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*yup*

me too, i'm interested. Pablo


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Serious?*

I need you to email me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

If you find a way to make crystal clear H4 headlamps, i would be very interested.. or even a 1 peice headlamp/turnsignal system.. that would be bad ass


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Been thought of already!*

To much money in plastic prototypes and so on. But a JDM Sunny style C/F Onepeice eyebrow for the corners and headlamp is being developed as we speak. But that is a diff subject that will be braught up in a couple weeks, PS I likey!!!!!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Wow, that carbon fiber grill is nice.. too bad i already have 2 other grills


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Different topic!*

Some time I wish I was a moderator! E-mail me and I will try to help out...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

That car belongs to my friend and that grill is pretty awesome. I was green with envy when i first saw it.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

How much for the grille? How would that look with stock headlights?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Are u only gonna make this grille in c/f or do you still make the cheaper non c/f paintable one?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*It will be in both forms.*

C/F or fiberglass.


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

conquest49 said:


> *That car belongs to my friend and that grill is pretty awesome. I was green with envy when i first saw it. *


 Yea, I just need another CF Hood to go w/ it!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yeh!*

This looks great, Please keep in contact with me. it looks like the molding and production will be good to go and I should be able to ship out the intial orders by the 1st week of Jan.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sweet, gonna see some cool things in the coming months (some of which, I may be able to afford).

will there be more stuff coming from the company than just the grille and the s15-style fenders?


----------



## Mo' (Nov 19, 2002)

*'bout the grill*

Most Def a must have. I have been looking for something like that. Send me more info on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

I am interested in one


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Please email me!*

I will give out details. I need serious people please.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Drop the price in here somewhere and I'm sure you will get some..

BTW, are you still making that C/F kit for around the Gages?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*!*

Looking at 150$ right now. For the first 10 to deposit 62.50 to Jermaine at www.stoopid parts they will get it for 125$! These will be shipped out in JAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Word of advice!*

When you put the metal ties in ,make them a little longer. It makes the grill sit too far back.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Piece is ready to go to the molders!*

Finished it today and I should be sending it out this week.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Taking deposits!*

Jermain has the grill and mold. The Grill will be done in JAN! He is taking deposits. www.stoopidparts.com The site is being updated now to show the new grill.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

wow, they have a c/f engine cover!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*DONE!!!!!*

120$ for the first ten and it will go up from there, it is a little cheeper than we thaught and we are good to go. I am waiting for the finised ppeice to do install and finished pics for all of you who want this. I know there are a few who have been waiting and it was time well spent. I will post with pics in the next week or so.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: DONE!!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *120$ for the first ten and it will go up from there, it is a little cheeper than we thaught and we are good to go. I am waiting for the finised ppeice to do install and finished pics for all of you who want this. I know there are a few who have been waiting and it was time well spent. I will post with pics in the next week or so. *




Now how well will it fit with the stock head light? I would like to know before i'm commited.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

And what ever happened to the C/F Gauge bezel you were making? Do you still do those?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Fitment on the B14 one is perfect....*

The only ones I have had a problem with was the b13. I destroyed that mold. I made the b14 one off of a factory grill and no one has come to me with fitment problems of the fiberglass ones.


----------

